# Rabbit Fajitas



## P.O. in MO (Sep 11, 2013)

Since I love chicken fajitas I have been meaning to try rabbit fajitas ever since I started raising rabbits.  Finally got around to it and they were excellent. Especially with fresh veggies out of the garden.  The only negative is deboning the rabbit which takes me about 20-25 minutes and I still ended up with a couple of small pieces of bone in the fajita.  

Fajitas are pretty simple once the rabbit is deboned.  

Cut up 2 green bell peppers into whatever size pieces you like.
Cut up 1 big mild sweet yellow onion (I grow candy variety) or 2 small ones into pieces.
I usually chop up 1 or 2 cayenne peppers that I have dried earlier this year.  Depends on how hot you want it.  Putting in 1 of mine is a little hot, 2 starts to get my attention.
Cut up rabbit into small bite sized pieces.

In skillet heat up 3 or 4 tablespoons cooking oil on medium heat.  A good sizzle when you put the rabbit in.  I use store bought taco bell fajita spice.  I have tried several different brands in my chicken fajitas and this is the best (in my opinion).   Anyway, put the rabbit in the hot skillet and sprinkle the spice all over it and stir it up so all the meat gets coated.  Stir occasionally so the meat browns a little on all sides.  Usually about 10 minutes total. Now dump in the peppers and onions and cook for about another 10 minutes stirring occasionally.  I like my vegetables pretty firm and the more you cook them the mushier they get. Remove from heat. 

Your done.  Roll some of this up in a flour tortilla, sprinkle some mexican blend shredded cheese on top.  I like to put some chopped lettuce and tomato on the side.  Serve with kitchen style mexican chips and salsa.

One batch of this makes about 7 fajitas in the big burrito sized tortillas. 

Leftovers are easy in the microwave and I added refried beans to this in a couple so it was more like a burrito and that was good too.  PO


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 11, 2013)

P.O. in MO said:
			
		

> Since I love chicken fajitas I have been meaning to try rabbit fajitas ever since I started raising rabbits.  Finally got around to it and they were excellent. Especially with fresh veggies out of the garden.  The only negative is deboning the rabbit which takes me about 20-25 minutes and I still ended up with a couple of small pieces of bone in the fajita.
> 
> Fajitas are pretty simple once the rabbit is deboned.
> 
> ...


I've never had rabbit, but you've got me drooling over here!!


----------



## markymark68 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm drooling - will have to tell the cook in the family of your recipe


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Any other good recipes?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to try it.


----------

